# New Glider



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a new glider I finished. i finally got the paint shop finished in the basement so I can get out of the sub zero temps. As you can see it still need to be cleared to even it out. I posted awile back about re-weighting a bait, I had this finished and then re-drilled lead holes and weighted it. I filled the holes with D2T andepoxy puddy. Then I repainted it (Thanks Tigger, I used one of your musky bait patterns!) The fades could definietly be better, but I'm just getting back to airbrushing, and black has always been difficult for me.
Please feel free to comment.
MS


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

nice job i dont muskie fish but id bite that


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

nice... be careful using those weights with thru holes... I learned my lesson- I tried filling them in with Devcon 2-Ton and air bubbles kept coming up- then last night I put my last coat of E-tex on them and the one still has a hole that won't fill! I'll have just dab some more devcon right on the hole and let gravity do its thing tonight.

I won't have this problem in the future cause I'll weight them BEFORE i paint next time!


----------

